# Do men like getting flowers?



## firebelly (May 24, 2012)

Do men like getting flowers / notes / little things from their SO? When was the last time she did that for you?


----------



## HisSummerRose (Dec 10, 2008)

_:smthumbup: Each year on February 24 th I usually get my hubby a single red rose sometimes a white one will do too. But that is ah the day that we met each other and then I always get him a rose on April 1st which is our anniversary ... then I also get him a rose and some candy on Sweetest Day in October and so he enjoys it and sometimes just for fun I will get him some chocolate and he is a sweetheart and he shares the candy with me. I do call him from time to time throughout the day at work to see how things are going for him and I tell him " I LOVE YOU " he cannot say it back 2 me because he is work but he does tell me here at home. I do get up in the mornings with him and make breakfast and see him off 2 work with a kiss and love you and to be safe driving and to come home to me ... and well I have done that for 34 years and we are still much in LOVE as we were when we got together all those years ago !!_


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Maybe we should put this in the Guys Lounge to get more guys to answer???? I am actually curious too


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Lady Karen, such a sweet post! 

Time to do something special for hubby! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

I was just out of college when a (long distance) GF sent me carnations on my BD. Put me on cloud 9.


----------



## HisSummerRose (Dec 10, 2008)

I must tell you that ... when they least expect it ... is the time to get them something special !!!


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

no.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Middle of Everything said:


> no.


:lol: I've been waiting for someone to post that!!!


----------



## Helpme1 (Apr 24, 2012)

Man flowers are bottles of beer. Get him a dozen!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Why did you post this in the Ladies Lounge?

Years ago, my Ex sent flowers to me at work after realizing she had taken an argument too far the night before.

I felt very embarrassed. People kept asking if I'd bought them for HER at lunch - but I was too stupid to lie and say yes.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Flowers, not so much. Love notes stashed in places for me to find, very much so. Small presents that show she was thinking about me during the day, bloody awesome. Just my $0.02.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks guys... I think I'll write hubby a romantic note instead of sending him ballons.


----------



## firebelly (May 24, 2012)

nice777guy said:


> Why did you post this in the Ladies Lounge?


Um...partly 'cause I didn't pay attention to which group I was posting to and partly 'cause I haven't read the rules yet and assume that if I go in the Men's Lounge I'm being a crasher of some sort. (But that's the best one.)


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

firebelly said:


> Um...partly 'cause I didn't pay attention to which group I was posting to and partly 'cause I haven't read the rules yet and assume that if I go in the Men's Lounge I'm being a crasher of some sort. (But that's the best one.)


Mostly just teasing you. Rules are, there are no rules.

You could have easily asked me how often I post in the Ladies Lounge.

Although I will say it seems the women enter the Men's area more than we tend to post in here...


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I asked my H this years a go... he said he'd rather recieve a BJ.

I reckon he'd be quite happy to recieve a fruit tree or a berry bush, maybe...but not flowers.

PS: It seems fine for men to post in the ladies lounge and for women to post in the mens clubhouse. This site is very welcoming and relaxed!


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

Before we were married, my wife had balloons and flowers delivered to me at work, and, being the cut up that he was, my immediate boss got ahold of them, hunted me down, handed them to me, then grabbed my hand and got down on one knee and sang to me. I don't remember the song, but they had someone take a photo.... My wifes favorite....
Flowers being delivered is now linked to a very traumatic experience to me!


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

oh god human, too funny!
this is why I would avoid sending a man flowers - I know what men are like towards each other, I would not want to be the cause of unecessary p*ss-taking


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> oh god human, too funny!
> this is why I would avoid sending a man flowers - I know what men are like towards each other, I would not want to be the cause of unecessary p*ss-taking


I'll make it funnier then! Boss sang in a group- he was good! 

And all this happened in the gift shop in the lodge at a national monument here in the US.... During the day.... while we were open and flocks of tourists were about... Can you imagine the crowd it drew? This was in the mid 1990's...


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I like it, but a lot of men don't..err.. Maybe I should say a lot of men don't like getting them sent to work because other guys will rag him.

It tells me a girl can't get me off her mind and is willing to go to a little trouble and some expense to let me know I'm on her mind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

tacoma said:


> I like it, but a lot of men don't..err.. Maybe I should say a lot of men don't like getting them sent to work because other guys will rag him.
> 
> It tells me a girl can't get me off her mind and is willing to go to a little trouble and some expense to let me know I'm on her mind.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah but she can do that with a wrench, or some golf balls, or a fishing lure, or .......


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Middle of Everything said:


> Yeah but she can do that with a wrench, or some golf balls, or a fishing lure, or .......


True but what she sent wouldn`t be the point to me.

The point is that she is showing she values him, what the gift is is inconsequential.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

My ex did that one time, sent me flowers to work, I told her I loved that she was thinking of me and did something nice, but then later requested to not send them cause I felt embarrased and she got so damn angry about it. When we finally settled the argument I told her if she ever wanted to get me flowers to go pick out a dvd to buy me instead. I suspect she was always resentful and now I even question her motives, I mean if she wanted to do something nice how is it fair to criticize me when it didn't have the affect she was hoping for?


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

No flowers for me thanks. Unless they are taped to a case of beer or there is a note with them telling me my new 65 inch plasma is on the way.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

There was a time I would love to receive MJ at full flower,but those days are forever behind me.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Unhappy2011 said:


> What I find interesting is why would a woman think this is a good idea.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am thinking the same thing, if I did this , my husband would think I lost my mind. He'd wonder if I had a concussion or something. 

He'd be wanting the same thing Waiwera's husband wants. I'd say that is the ultimate gift ....very few men would choose anything over that one...bring on the pleasure  .... men don't want to look upon roses unless the wife is laying naked on them!

Wish I could find it right now, but there was a thread here once...about the sheer LOVE & want of this act....and from the responses of men, it surely ranked in the top 3....for what a wife can GIVE to him... I even asked my own husband, he agreed, in his top 3 too !

Flowers.... I would think that would be like # 50 or higher, not that anyone is ranking here, just saying.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

I'll be honest and say that I've never sent my H actual flowers... maybe that is bad.

But I have sent him on occasion these chocolate chip cookies that are wrapped up to look like flowers and are delivered in a long flower box like long-stemmed roses come in. Yah... it takes a confident dude to handle the ribbing he gets when he's delivered what looks like a box of roses. He says he'd whip out the cookies to share and all the guys would ooh and ahh over them and then get jealous that their wife never sent them anything like that. 

I also am a note-stasher. I occasionally stash a little note under his pillow or in his sock drawer or in his suitcase when he has to travel... or I put out a little Hershey's kiss on his pillow just randomly. He seems to appreciate those silly things ... and he eventually started to reciprocate doing those kinds of things for me as well. I have every single note and card that he has put on my pillow saved in a special box - there's just something about seeing his hand-writing and knowing he took the time and thought to write something down that chokes me up.


----------



## Posse (Jan 30, 2012)

I like them. I have never been laughed at by any man for getting them, and the ladies always think they are neat. That is one thing my wife does still do for me on milestones and holidays.

I can't imagine being embarrassed by them-quite the opposite.

If any guy ever gave me a hard time, I'd jokingly offer to teach them how to satisfy a woman enough to make her want to send them flowers, since they were obviously lacking in bedroom skills.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

One of the things I loved and valued the most from my ex wife was little notes of love, cards, etc. My wife once sent me flowers at work, I thought it was cool. She also ordered me a heart shaped pizza for work too, that was cool. Even big macho men like to be told they are loved, that someone is thinking about them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I write my hubby notes, write corny poems, send cell phone photos(that need to be erased, so the kids don't see), short emails and buy small gifts. Although, he's super hard to buy for. 

He treasures every letter of love and appreciation I give him. I try not to do it often though, so it doesn't get old.

Flowers, no. Maybe fresh picked wildflowers set on the kitchen table, but that is it. Bringing him a beer works too.

I have no idea why beer is so important? My husband will drink maybe one or two on the weekends, but we always have bottled beer in the house.  I don't drink, but if it makes hubby happy I'm all for it! I'm always happy to get him a nice cold one when I'm up.


----------



## BlindSide (Sep 12, 2011)

Not mine.

He does like me sending him picture of my boobs. He races home from work on those days.


----------



## tricia243 (May 4, 2012)

I think a single daisy is nice for a guy


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Flowers? -Absolutely, positively not.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I guess I would rather prefer an affectionate note, a text picture of her in a sexy outfit, heck save the money for the flowers and buy me a video game


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Helpme1 said:


> Man flowers are bottles of beer. Get him a dozen!


Can I get them in an arrangement?


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Men like cordless drills and tools little notes are thoughtful cards are nice never have received
Any flowers
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

no flowers. Beer, blowjobs, dvds (or video games) or power tools please. actually scratch the power tools, just a gift card from Home Depot.


----------



## firebelly (May 24, 2012)

Lon said:


> no flowers. Beer, blowjobs, dvds (or video games) or power tools please. actually scratch the power tools, just a gift card from Home Depot.


Yes - me buying a power tool is like my X buying a blouse. We're never gonna be able to buy the right one.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Why? What does she want from me and/or how badly is the car wrecked?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> Can I get them in an arrangement?


Actually Sam Adams has a test 6 pack of all different ales/beers.

I`m not really a beer drinker and I enjoyed it.

Not a bad idea in lieu of flowers.


----------



## pmiller (Jun 2, 2012)

Flowers, not so much.. the thought is nice.. but not fully hitting the mark.
Notes, yes, as long as they aren't super lovey dovey. Doesn't have to be dirty, but usually don't mind if they are. You write a guy a poem and chances are he isn't going to respond with "Awww.." or run to his buddies and say "Look what she wrote for me!!" He's going to think, she likes poetry.. then will give himself a headache trying to come up with something to write back.. or just google something.


----------



## Mephisto (Feb 20, 2011)

Chelle D said:


> Thanks guys... I think I'll write hubby a romantic note instead of sending him ballons.


But balloons trump flowers!!!!! Especially if they are filled with helium and we get to play the squeaky voice game..... Come on, we are all big kids at heart!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Mephisto said:


> But balloons trump flowers!!!!! Especially if they are filled with helium and we get to play the squeaky voice game..... Come on, we are all big kids at heart!


Ha! I sent him balloons when we early on into the relationship. I didn't consider how he'd feel having to travel home on the train with them. He took it well but it was some time later that he laughed and admitted how he felt carrying them (I mean love hearts and all, poor dude lol). 

I know he likes love notes. When I ironed his shirts for the week, I taped a different love note to each coat-hanger so every day he'd find a different note. Things like that. He loved this. He taped them to the back of our bedroom door. They're still there now. 

But I think the key is the element of surprise. If I did this too regularly it'd get old. Yesterday I bought a notebook that is titled "Desires and Fantasies" and I plan to write various notes inside from time to time and leave the book for him to find.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I did ask him about flowers though with this thread. I have gotten him flowers a couple of times (albeit, not sent to his work). His reply was similar to waiwera's. He said "Sure, flowers are nice but bj's are better."


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

oh and I have a "thing" for making mix-tapes for him. Even though I could make an mp3 version, I make it on disc (I know, not quite cassette-tape, those were the days!) and sneak it into his car so he can listen on the way to work. Again, it's only every so often. He really likes this. I'll spend hours making these for him. For the most part, we have similar tastes in music, but there are some differences between us so when I create one for him, it's filled with music HE would like. I'll find a couple of new artists that are inline with his tastes too. He's texted me during a busy/stressful work day and said that listening to the music I selected for him really helped bring a smile and calm to his day, it made him feel loved.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Well I agree with most of the guys. My wife does so many other things for me that lets me knows she cares.

Sending me flowers at work? That could be awkward. I have seen it done for some guys. It was awkward for them. 

I suppose if I came home and went to my home office and there was a single rose with a loving and or sexy note that would be fine. If she brought me a rose, sat on my lap and passionately kissed me that would be even better. I would use the flower to run over her naked body. Careful of the thorns of course. 

But a good use of flowers could be for me to come home and find a trail of rose pedals that leads to the bed where she would be waiting for me.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Entropy3000 said:


> But a good use of flowers could be for me to come home and find a trail of rose pedals that leads to the bed where she would be waiting for me.


I love this, what a great idea!  

I have to say, me nor my husband has ever once in our relationship had anything delivered at work -but neither of us ever worked in an office...well I did for a short time before we were married.

The most I have ever done, related to work...is drop off some pies if I was going past his work place or him bring them to work - to share with everyone. Even the small notes in his lunch bucket are generally about picking a kid up later- just reminders... nothing mushy or lovey dovey.... if so -his co-workers would probably have a hay day with that.


----------



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

firebelly said:


> Do men like getting flowers / notes / little things from their SO? When was the last time she did that for you?


Only if we are on the TV show bachelorette!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

discouraged1 said:


> Only if we are on the TV show bachelorette!


Does that mean you get to go home?!?!?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Do I LOOK like your girlfriend?


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Entropy3000 said:


> ..... If she brought me a rose, ....
> ....... I would use the flower to run over her naked body. Careful of the thorns of course.


Life is sweet like a bed of Roses, but you've got to watch out for the pricks!


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

STBXH has the belief that flowers, for any reason, are a waste of his money. Never sent him anyway. I was always writing him poems, letters, and little, sweet notes or getting cards for no reason other than I wanted to. Or leaving VM's for him on the cell. He used to joke that he could tell how mad I was (after a fight) by the length of the letter I had written.

OTOH, on one anniversary, he had a friend select and purchase the card for me. All he did was sign it.  Lots of though on that one!


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I love this, what a great idea!
> 
> I have to say, me nor my husband has ever once in our relationship had anything delivered at work -but neither of us ever worked in an office...well I did for a short time before we were married.
> 
> The most I have ever done, related to work...is drop off some pies if I was going past his work place or him bring them to work - to share with everyone. Even the small notes in his lunch bucket are generally about picking a kid up later- just reminders... nothing mushy or lovey dovey.... if so -his co-workers would probably have a hay day with that.


:smthumbup: Pies are good!!!


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Entropy3000 said:


> :smthumbup: Pies are good!!!


My husband loves pumpkin pie and strawberry rhubarb crisp! His two favorite and only deserts he will eat.


----------



## GhostRydr (Jun 2, 2012)

Unless its "tulips on an organ" then I dont want flowers for my piano...


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

firebelly said:


> Do men like getting flowers / notes / little things from their SO? When was the last time she did that for you?


Electronics! That's what I want. I love my wife for buying me an iPad last Father's day!


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm with Middle of Everything...

No. Nothing personal just get me something else. I hate cards...even buying them for someone else.


----------

